# Bachmann EZ track turnout question



## RalphJameson (Dec 15, 2013)

New guy here and hoping for an easy answer.

I'm using Bachmann N scale EZ track. I've got a simple oval and I bought two Bachmann N scale remote turnouts. Both item number 44862. One has two jumpers underneath to power the frog, the other doesn't, but that's not my issue. 

The turnout with the ability to power the frog does NOT switch power. Regardless of switch position, regardless of jumper position, the turnout is always powered. The only way I can park a train on the turnout is to modify the track on one side and use a separate switch to isolate the track power. 

The other turnout switches power and I can park a locomotive on that turnout just fine allowing me to run another engine. What am I missing something?

Thanks,
Ralph


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Ralph

Not sure of your meaning, 'park the loco on the turnout'.

You are saying that you have an oval. The 2 turnouts with
the same number indicate that you have 2 spurs off
your oval.

I assume that 'park the loco' on the turnout, means that it is actually
on the spur track off of the oval.

Based on your experience, it would seem that the turnout
that does not 'power route' (turn off power to the spur when set against it.)
is defective and should be replaced. Or, you might wire it
exactly like the one that is working right.

As you note, you would have to install an insulated joiner in one rail
and feed power to that spur thru an on/off switch, if you can't
replace, or make a correction in the turnout wiring.

Don

Don


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

If you have a problem with a particular turnout isolating a siding (but works fine in all other ways), I would suggest putting a plastic rail joiner after the turnout, and a on/off switch, so you can turn off that siding to park a loco. 

But if you are having other problems also (such as derailments, etc), then you might want to replace the defective turnout, or get it repaired. 

Howard


----------



## RalphJameson (Dec 15, 2013)

Don and Howard ,

You got it exactly right, I want to park the locomotive on the spur track off of the oval. I'll go with the insulated rail joiner and a toggle switch to route power. It just seemed that the other turnout that routes power was a much cleaner solution.

I really appreciate you guys responding. Thanks for the reply.

Ralph


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Ralph,
I remember reading (on an un-recommended forum) that Bachmann changed the power routing on their N sale turnouts. Something like this: “For years Bachmann N gauge track was the power routing type. Then about a year or so ago Bachmann changed their N gauge track to all routes live type. I have yet to see an official announcement from Bachmann about this change.”
Bob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I was in my local hobby shop today and came across a number
of new HO Bachmann EZ turnouts. Very attractive units. But I 
notice that some have metal frogs, but another model has
plastic frogs. There are instructions for wiring the metal frogs
similar to the Peco Electrofrogs. The plastic frogs are similar
to those on Atlas turnouts. Bachmann notes that Short chassis locos may have
difficulty picking up power thru these.

Thought some of you might find this information useful since there are
many who use the Bachmann EZ track system.

Don


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

I find it interesting that Bachmann is selling both types of turnouts, with metal or plastic frogs in their EZ track lineup. I think that is good news for those that need a particular type, and understand the differences. But it could be confusing to a beginner. Same with Atlas snap turnouts with plastic frog, or custom line turnouts with metal frog. 

Howard


----------

